# Adult Food Question again



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

My dogs are eating Fromms Surf and Turf right now and we're happy with it. We feed Orijen as well. I really like the ingredients in these two.


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

You could try Evo Small Red Bites. You would need to slooooooowly switch him to it though. I think that people switch their dogs too quickly to Evo and then they end up having diarrhea, because the Evo has a high amount of protein.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Right now I am feeding Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice and so far so good! If I had just my Standard I would feed Blue Buffalo.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I looked into Blue Buffalo but saw where in the past they had been on a recall list. How long would you give a company before you "went back" to a brand? My cousin is feeding Blue Buffalo to her Cresteds without any trouble...so I was just wondering.
I feel my Cresties Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

(Sorry everyone I know you've heard me say this 20 times now) 

I feed my dogs, which consist of two Standards, Health Wise by Natura. They also make Cal Natural, Evo, Innova etc. I have found thats its the best food for your $$ with out compromising nutrition. 

Here is the link if your interested

http://www.naturapet.com/


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

Eagle Pack Holistic Chicken and Rice. Never has been on the recall list, made totally in Indiana, my home state!


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Everyone, I was interested in the Eagle Pack a bit and I do know the Natura Pet as well. Good point about it being made in the states. As long as it is here or Canada I am happy with that.


----------

